# Cost of living in Malaysia



## praveenp13 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am from India, I have got a offer in Malaysia for 6000 RM. 
What will be the cost of living, food and transport etc and how much can i save?
I am a bachelor and non veg.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, which part of Malaysia will you be at? Generally KL has higher living expenditure than say Ipoh.

But of course most Malaysians in general for a fresh graduate starts with a basic pay of Rm2.5k-Rm3k at KL.


----------



## fahadtanwiri (Mar 14, 2014)

praveenp13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India, I have got a offer in Malaysia for 6000 RM.
> What will be the cost of living, food and transport etc and how much can i save?
> ...


check out numbeo website for cost of living. It has good estimates. I would've posted a URL but i only have three posts 

this will help you


----------



## Alexandaria (Jun 14, 2014)

fahadtanwiri said:


> check out numbeo website for cost of living. It has good estimates. I would've posted a URL but i only have three posts
> 
> this will help you


If you use numbeo, take it as a guesstimate, allow a range, say more/less 10%.


----------



## Cassiopia (Jun 4, 2014)

No prices are static. All prices of goods and services are dynamic and likely to increase each year. Use your common sense in evaluating Cost of Living websites.


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

Let me give some input on cost of living and a little extra info as what i think will be necessary in Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur. I have been living in Kuala Lumpur past 28 years. Travel to other states as well quite frequently. 

Price as of July 2014

Petrol ron 95 - RM2.10/liter
Diesel - rm2.00/liter

car cost (estimate) - vios rm90k / honda city rm90k / proton sedan around rm70k / honda accord 2.4 RM173k / accord 2.0 rm150k

rental condo (medium to high end) - rm4000 for 1500-1700 square feet 2-3 bedroom condo in hartamas/mont kiara/bangsar/ jln duta

high speed internet (fiber optic) - RM150 month for unlimited usage at 5mbps comes with a land line and free iptv 
astro satellite tv - RM80-150 month depends on package you take lovely full hd 1080 movie/documentary/sports 
cellular - maxis/digi/celcom averagely will set you back at rm100 on moderate usage with a 2gb data plan. maxis has LTE, celcom has LTE, Digi still rolling out LTE. Maxis is a leading telco provider in Malaysia

For grocery price check out : tesco malaysia 

Food eating out in a nice decent restaurant - RM50-60 per head no alcohol
Average restaurant - RM20-30 per head
Beer in a bar - tiger/carslberg RM10-12 per mug draft / tiger/carslberg RM20-25 per pint draft
Cigarette's - RM12 for a dunhill, marlboro 20 stick / RM10.50 for a winston or pall mall 20 stick
Whiskey bottle in a bar will cost you - RM250-280 for a johnny walker black label or equivalent 

Road toll in the Klang Valley proximity is around RM1.50 - RM2.00 per way
Parking around RM1.50-2.00 per hour in prime areas, usually a flat rate after 6pm.

Generally cost of living in Kuala Lumpur has gone up in the past 2-3 years due economical advancement and also generally people earn more these days as well. Hope you find this information useful. 

Thank you for reading


----------



## Matteo_ (Jul 12, 2014)

I confirm, NUMBEO website is a very good point to start with


----------

